# Avatar: James Cameron kündigt vier weitere Sequels bis ins Jahr 2023 an



## MatthiasBrueckle (15. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: James Cameron kündigt vier weitere Sequels bis ins Jahr 2023 an* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Avatar: James Cameron kündigt vier weitere Sequels bis ins Jahr 2023 an


----------



## Odin333 (15. April 2016)

Wenn in den vier Sequels nicht entweder gezeigt wird, wie die Schlümpfe in Ruhe und in Frieden ihr Leben leben oder aber eine moderne Gesellschaft mit planetarem Verteidigungsnetz aufbauen um bei eventuellen Auseinandersetzungen nicht komplett unterzugehen, dann werde ich wohl keinen einzigen dieser Filme sehen.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (15. April 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wenn in den vier Sequels nicht entweder gezeigt wird, wie die Schlümpfe in Ruhe und in Frieden ihr Leben leben oder aber eine moderne Gesellschaft mit planetarem Verteidigungsnetz aufbauen um bei eventuellen Auseinandersetzungen nicht komplett unterzugehen, dann werde ich wohl keinen einzigen dieser Filme sehen.



Mich interessiert ja am allermeisten, ob der zweite Teil irgendwie glaubhaft erklärt, warum die Menschen nicht mit planetarem Bombardement zurückkommen, um dann aus der Asche des Planeten das Unobtanium abzubauen.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2016)

Damals war ja Avatar mit seinen echten 3D Effekten aus der 3D Kamera im Imax noch was neues während anderes 3D gröstenteils nur noch aus dem Pc kommt.

Mal schauen ob der Film nach fast 10 Jahren noch so begeistern kann wie damals


----------



## Vordack (15. April 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja am allermeisten, ob der zweite Teil irgendwie glaubhaft erklärt, warum die Menschen nicht mit planetarem Bombardement zurückkommen, um dann aus der Asche des Planeten das Unobtanium abzubauen.



Avatar 2: Pandora gets decimated
Avatar 3: Pandora gets repopulated
Avatar 4: Earth gets wiped out by smurfs


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2016)

MatthiasBrueckle schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja am allermeisten, ob der zweite Teil irgendwie glaubhaft erklärt, warum die Menschen nicht mit planetarem Bombardement zurückkommen, um dann aus der Asche des Planeten das Unobtanium abzubauen.



Weil der Film versucht hat die Botschaft rüberzubringen das der Mensch solang die Natur schändet bis die Natur sich wehrt


----------



## Enisra (15. April 2016)

naja
was man nicht vergessen darf, das man 8 Jahre Zeitschuld bei einem Flug hat, also zwischen 1 und 2 mehr als 16 Jahre vergehen

Im Zweifelsfall dreht man die Kinder des Wüstenplaneten im Jungle, ich meine der erste Teil war ja eh Der Wüstenplanet im Jungle


----------



## Odin333 (15. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Weil der Film versucht hat die Botschaft rüberzubringen das der Mensch solang die Natur schändet bis die Natur sich wehrt



Das Problem ist nur, dass wohl auch die Natur Pandoras nichts gegen ein Raumschiff ausrichten kann, das Bomben regnen lässt.

Die Natur in Starship Troopers konnte sich zwar auch gegen Raumschiffe wehren, die hatte aber riesige Käfer.

Noch dazu muss man die ganze Situation noch vier Filme lang erklärbar halten.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Filme etwas werden. Von wo soll Cameron denn diesmal die Story kopieren? Ein "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt 2" gibt es nicht und Pocahontas 2 war Mist.


----------



## Enisra (15. April 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass wohl auch die Natur Pandoras nichts gegen ein Raumschiff ausrichten kann, das Bomben regnen lässt.
> 
> Die Natur in Starship Troopers konnte sich zwar auch gegen Raumschiffe wehren, die hatte aber riesige Käfer.
> 
> ...



wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann führt man Filme als originell auf die auch nur Kopien von einem anderem Werk sind


----------



## Odin333 (15. April 2016)

Ach bitte... es ist bewiesen dass Cameron das Pocahontas-Script umgebaut hat, scheissegal ob das auch nur eine Kopie war.

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...tavatar.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20150820075418


----------



## Enisra (15. April 2016)

och nicht das Vollidiotenbild
komm, geh die Welt mit was anderem Langweilen als mit dem Lächerlichen Ding das *nicht mal stimmt* weil die Hälfte vom Avatarplot weggelassen wurde, damit sich irgendwelche Trolle Lustig machen können, weil der Film Angeblich von nem Kinderfilm kopiert hat
Der Einzige Effekt welcher der Dreck hat ist doch auch nur der, das man ein klares Signal gibt kein interesse an Gegenargumeten hat, wie den simplen Punkt, das die Vorlage Der Wüstenplanet war


----------



## Pherim (15. April 2016)

Avatar lebte von den Effekten, klar, aber war auch trotz wenig origineller Story durchaus nicht schlecht geschrieben, jedenfalls im Vergleich zu anderen effektlastigen Blockbustern. Aber ab Teil zwei muss da mindestens noch eine große Schippe draufgelegt werden in der Hinsicht. Aber das ist immer noch James Cameron, von dem wir hier reden, der nicht zuletzt mit Terminator 2 und Aliens zwei der besten Fortsetzungen aller Zeiten hingelegt hat. Und auch sonst objektiv nichts wirklich schlechtes (subjektiv bin ich kein Titanic-Fan  ) fabriziert hat bisher.

Und die Ähnlichkeiten zu Dune finde ich bei Avatar auch höchstens oberflächlich, insbesondere im Hinblick darauf, wie sich die Geschichte bei Dune in den Fortsetzungen entwickelt (also nicht nur vom Lynch-Film ausgehend, der auch teilweise deutliche Änderungen vom Buch vornimmt). Die Handlungselemente mögen sich ähneln, aber die Botschaften halte ich für sehr verschieden. Die religiös fanatischen Fremen sind auch kaum mit den Na'vi vergleichbar, finde ich. Die Gemeinsamkeiten sind da nicht größer als bei anderen angeblichen Vorlagen auch.


----------



## Odin333 (15. April 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> och nicht das Vollidiotenbild
> komm, geh die Welt mit was anderem Langweilen als mit dem Lächerlichen Ding das *nicht mal stimmt* weil die Hälfte vom Avatarplot weggelassen wurde, damit sich irgendwelche Trolle Lustig machen können, weil der Film Angeblich von nem Kinderfilm kopiert hat
> Der Einzige Effekt welcher der Dreck hat ist doch auch nur der, das man ein klares Signal gibt kein interesse an Gegenargumeten hat, wie den simplen Punkt, das die Vorlage Der Wüstenplanet war



Also wenn du selbst keinen Keller hast, in den du fürs lachen gehen kannst, ich würde dir meinen zur Verfügung stellen.


----------

